# Unterstützung bei Umfrage



## karamba (23. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich mache für die Uni eine kleine Umfrage zum Thema Google Web Toolkit. Mitmachen kann eigentlich jeder - also auch diejenigen ohne konkrete Erfahrung mit dem GWT.

Der Fragebogen ist unter folgendem Link erreichbar: 
Survey - Google Web Toolkit (GWT) Evaluation

Die Beantwortung der Fragen dauert wirklich nur ein paar Minuten.  Daher wäre es wirklich toll, wenn möglichst viele daran teilnehmen würden. :toll:

Viele Grüße und Danke,
Maik


----------



## Noctarius (23. Okt 2009)

Ich hab mal mitgemacht


----------



## karamba (29. Okt 2009)

Erstmal ein Dankeschön an alle, die bereits mitgemacht haben. Wäre natürlich schön, wenn es noch ein paar mehr werden würden 
Wer Interesse an den Ergebnissen der Umfrage hat, kann übrigens eine Mail an maikk(at)upb.de mit dem Betreff [GWT Evaluation] schicken.


----------

